
Vote for Net Neutrality - ChrisAntaki
https://votefornetneutrality.com/
======
chinese_dan
"When telecom corporations begin to throttle content between fast or slow
lanes, at their discretion, they begin to control exactly what we see and
hear."

This is actually good for corporations. Instead of having a less-expensive
plan and a more-expensive plan, they now are forced to only have the expensive
one. Not so good if you want lower prices.

"This is no more a plan to regulate the Internet than the First Amendment is a
plan to regulate free speech. They both stand for the same concepts: openness,
expression, and an absence of gatekeepers telling people what they can do,
where they can go, and what they can think."

We also should be more concerned with popular websites and mainstream news
sites allowing equality of political opinion. Twitter, Facebook, and Youtube
all censor dissenting political opinions.

